# Bigger calfs



## Stella (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm trying to build my baby calf's atm

Any advice on how often to train them?

I've just started training them twice a week. Is that good??

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I do one or two half assed sets of raises couple of times a month...


----------



## Stella (Jan 13, 2015)

Good stuff! I should have specified. .. I want to build my whole lower leg area not just the calf muscles but everything connected. 

I know one of the best ways of doing this is seated calf raises however the gym i train at doesn't have the machine so it's a bit more difficult to do them. Right now I'm just balancing plates on my knees and doing them that way.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Interested in this too... mine are tiny


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Training the Calves | BodyRecomposition


Gonna give this a go, thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

come to my gym in rugby


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Everyday or every other day if you want them to grow!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If your gym has a leg press machine try putting just the top half of the soles of your feet on the plate while keeping your legs straight. Keep legs at shoulder width or closer.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Stella said:


> I'm trying to build my baby calf's atm
> 
> Any advice on how often to train them?
> 
> ...


Calf development are often genetically inclined, but we can all improve on what we have.

Training 3 times a week is recommend with some long sessions. They are stubborn, but y'know who always have muscular calves? Fat people. and they get that from walking alone (and most don't do that, but it's regular and often)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Training the Calves | BodyRecomposition


this is a good article. one of the key take aways for me is to not 'bounce' the reps. You need a MMC in the calves and not let the tendons do the work


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

reps reps and more reps for calf muscle growth. I normally do a superset each exercise burning out, usually 100+ reps x 3 x once a week.

works for me:rolleye:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Stella said:


> Good stuff! I should have specified. .. *I want to build my whole lower leg area* not just the calf muscles but everything connected.
> 
> I know one of the best ways of doing this is seated calf raises however the gym i train at doesn't have the machine so it's a bit more difficult to do them. Right now I'm just balancing plates on my knees and doing them that way.


If you're talking about in between the ankle and calf muscle then I'm afraid you're pretty much stuck with what you have... mostly bone and tendon and only very small muscles.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Stella said:


> Good stuff! I should have specified. .. I want to build my whole lower leg area not just the calf muscles but everything connected.
> 
> I know one of the best ways of doing this is seated calf raises however the gym i train at doesn't have the machine so it's a bit more difficult to do them. Right now I'm just balancing plates on my knees and doing them that way.


do you have access to a smith machine? use a step box and a smith machine

Or, my perfered equipment, a leg press.

this a good video


----------



## Stella (Jan 13, 2015)

2004mark said:


> If you're talking about in between the ankle and calf muscle then I'm afraid you're pretty much stuck with what you have... mostly bone and tendon and only very small muscles.


Lol that's exactly what I'm talking about!

Yes I know there isn't much to work with... but I will do what I can to make those lil muscles bigger!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Stella said:


> Lol that's exactly what I'm talking about!
> 
> Yes I know there isn't much to work with... but I will do what I can to make those lil muscles bigger!


Don't have too high expectations... it'll literately be just a fraction of a difference. Sounds like you're also one of these unfortunatly people like me with slim ankles and wrists lol

Just to put it into perspective... (I'm just guessing at the measurements here) but since I was a teenager (33 now) my forearms have probably grown from about 7-8 inches to 13-14, yet the watch I got for my 16th still fits me ok and is only a fraction tighter lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Everyday and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Stella (Jan 13, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> do you have access to a smith machine? use a step box and a smith machine
> 
> Or, my perfered equipment, a leg press.
> 
> this a good video


Yes I do both... but I find if I lift heavy the arches of my feet hurt.

I think I will try lower weight. inclued more drop sets in my rutein and train them several times a week.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> come to my gym in rugby


you would be stirring merkles porridge


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Stella said:


> Lol that's exactly what I'm talking about!
> 
> Yes I know there isn't much to work with... but I will do what I can to make those lil muscles bigger!


I love training calls well leg days are always fun. Just out of curiousity where do you train in leicester?


----------

